# Full choke vs. Modified choke?



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Quick question. So, right now I'm using a Benelli Nova Pump Action 12 Ga. shotgun that I had passed down to me from my dad just recently, and when he gave it to me he ended up passing down a full choke that was in the gun already and still is right now and also a turkey shot choke, but what I want to talk about is the full choke. So, as I just said I have a full choke that is being used right now not to mention it's the only choke I have at the moment, but I was thinking of going and buying a modified choke, but first I wanted to ask whether or not I really need to, but first you should know that this is the first season that I have ever actually am going to be hunting by myself. Not to mention the fact that I am also not exactly the best shot. So, my question is whether or not I should go buy a modified choke or if I should stick with the full choke my dad passed down to me, and right now I have two boxes of Winchester 3" 1 1/8 oz #2 shot, and a box of Federal 3" 1 1/4 oz #3 shot, and was wondering which one of the ammunition would be the best choice depending on which one I should use. I was also wondering if anyone could describe and tell me the differences between the two choke types being it would be a world of help. So if anyone could help me here I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

depends on what your hunting. Turkey choke is a extra full choke. I would use a full choke for dove hunting and a modified for quail, because of the distance.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Those should be the same as Beretta Mobil chokes. Don't buy any. If you need a modified or whatever I have a bucket full of Beretta chokes. Let me know when you want them, you can have a set. They come with the guns and I almost always purchase extended Briley or custom tubes.


If you can come to Pace and get them you can have them. Good Luck Duck hunting.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Boardfeet said:


> Those should be the same as Beretta Mobil chokes. Don't buy any. If you need a modified or whatever I have a bucket full of Beretta chokes. Let me know when you want them, you can have a set. They come with the guns and I almost always purchase extended Briley or custom tubes.
> 
> 
> If you can come to Pace and get them you can have them. Good Luck Duck hunting.




Wow thats very generous of you! I will PM you and try to make it to you this weekend! Thanks you sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Focus on your spread and shoot at birds that are committed to decoying. Do yourself a favor and learn how to duck hunt the right way now by being courteous and ethical. Don't shoot at passing divers, which is what we get abundantly. You may get lucky 1 in 25 but more likely you'll cripple them and never harvest them as divers are very resilient and can dive for 100s of yards at a time after being shot, popping up for only a split second before diving again. Dont be a "sky buster", even if it seems everyone around you is. 
You're lead needs to be developed and is probably inconsistent right now. Faster steel is more forgiving when it comes to lead. Look for 1500-1550fps. This will make for the least amount of lead with out worrying about damaging your barrel or choke. Stay under 1550. #2 hit divers really well but #3 will be more forgiving. If you take my first advice #3 will swat birds inside 40


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Buy the cheapest steel you can get. Your gonna need lots of them. I shoot Rio 1550 1 1/8oz 3" #2s but Ive got my lead down pretty good. If you didnt struggle hitting birds at Thanksgiving stick with #2s.
A modified choke will shoot steel tighter than lead shot. Almost a full but not quite pretty much an improved modified. This is my recommendation for duck hunting. It will shoot #2 or #3 with a great pattern inside 40yds.


----------



## Brayden Arnett (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome thanks, that really helps we a lot. So thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Modified Choke shooting #3s will be the most forgiving combination. I would like to add that Ive personally found that different shotguns shoot the same loads very different. I dont get why because theyre all smoothbore but they do. My A400 shoot xperts low and to the left for what ever reason. Make sure you pattern a couple different loads and choose the cheapest one that patternswell. If you struggle htting birds, DONT try to fix it by buying a $25 box of shells. It will not make a difference. Just practice more instead. Target loads are way cheaper. Good luck this season. Wish I was gonna be there to enjoy it with you guys. More birds for yall hahaha


----------

